# Ralph



## Ralph Webber (Apr 4, 2011)

Anybody out there ever tried to repair the ceiling liner in a 94 Winnebago. Its vinyal and looks like to me the glue has given out and its dropping down in places. any suggestions for repairing or replacing ??
Thanks in Advance
Ralph Webber


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I'll move you to "Automotive" for a quicker response.....

Gary


----------



## Ralph Webber (Apr 4, 2011)

Where is Automotive? I don't even see the heading!
Oops I just found it'

Ralph


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

if you have even thinnest layer of foam padding, don't bother. won't stay. 
you can order new upholstery for anything.
different story is if it is vinyl to metal. i had success once and failed many times, but success was when we replaced entire upholstery on my son's Eclipse. scraped foam off completely, tossed old upholstery, and installed Naugahyde liner instead. glued it in with Master glue. but we had to remove ceiling cover=cardboard type material, cleans it, cover with liner, and re-install it.


----------

